# Im out.. Take care all..



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

No long stories.. I'm done here..


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Stay healthy.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

sorry, i rembmer youyr story and i know you are doing much better now, I hope everything turns the best for your 2 sons, take care and cerefull with the ladies I remember you have a sort of inclination for problematic ones


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bye.
best of luck in everything.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

"Baby, here I am, I'm a man on the scene"...

Later holmie.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope life gives you the best of everything. Thank you for the posts you made, which helped me and you never knew. I can't remember the specifics. I just remember running across them and how they made me consider things from a different perspective. Many members here have done that. I think it's time to start saying, thank you. Take care.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Stay safe!


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Take care  

Clay


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Fare well, always.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Take care H2H! Stay wise and healthy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Have a good life. We'll keep a space for you in the Social Section!:smthumbup:


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

H2H have a great new life

Be an A$$ as Demello would have you be

I could tell by your last few posts I read that this was coming

You were ready

55


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Later HTH


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

This is one of those "tree falling in the forest" situations. If someone announces their departure, do you bid them farewell, or is it a pointless exercise-because they're already gone?


----------

